# Service de navigation sécurisée Google indisponible...



## stéphane83 (17 Juin 2012)

Salut,
Sans les préférences de Safari / Sécurité dans la section Sites frauduleux un avertissement est indiqué avec un tringle jaune et un point d'exclamation indiquant que le service de navigation Google est indisponible et aucune mise à jour effectuée depuis 2 jours...
Comment remédier à cela?
De plus je reçois depuis quelques temps des spams sur ma messagerie Gmail...
Avez vous des pistes?


----------



## pocket08 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que vous avec mon macbook pro et je n'arrive plus à aller sur internet lorsque j'ouvre safari il n'arrive pas à charger l'adresse des sites.

Donc j'aurais voulu savoir si vous aviez trouvé une solution pour enlever cette remarque.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2013)

Décocher l'option d'avertissement des sites frauduleux réinitialiser Safari et cocher à nouveau l'option.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi ce triangle apparaît par intermittence.


----------



## jimmy852 (12 Février 2014)

J'ai le même soucis et décocher et recocher n'a pas fonctionner ca revient.
Depuis 2jours je ne peux plus aller sur aucun site avec la wifi de ma faculté safari me dit qu'il ne peut pas car non sécuriseé.en dait je ne peux meme plus arriver a la page d'identification. J'accepte les autorisation mais rien. J'ai réinitialiser mais rien.. Ca me saoule 
Une solution ?
Merci bien


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2014)

tester d'autres navigateurs et d'autres sessions


----------

